# Schnellerregung Ventil gesucht



## Sarek (13 Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller bzw. Bezugsquelle für Ventil-Schnellerregungen.

SPS-Ausgang soll Ventil 24V schalten (für schnelle + hochgenaue Vorgänge z.B. Leimauftrag)

Schnellerregung schaltet kurzzeitig eine höhere Spannung aufs Ventil damit das Ventil schneller durchschaltet


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

http://www.digitronic.com/start.php?tree_exp=44

Ein Digispeed?


MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Februar 2009)

Welche Leimmodule werden eingesetzt? Welches Leimbild soll aufgetragen werden (Pulszeit, Pausenzeit)? Bei den Leimmodulen gibt es extreme Unterschiede. Evtl. macht ein vernünftiges Nockenschaltwerk mit Totzeitkompensation mehr Sinn (gibt es auch von Digitronic).


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Februar 2009)

ach ja, Deutschmann hat den "Speedy", ist auch ein Schaltbeschleuniger:
http://www.deutschmann-automation.de/


----------



## Sarek (16 Februar 2009)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Welche Leimmodule werden eingesetzt? Welches Leimbild soll aufgetragen werden (Pulszeit, Pausenzeit)? Bei den Leimmodulen gibt es extreme Unterschiede. Evtl. macht ein vernünftiges Nockenschaltwerk mit Totzeitkompensation mehr Sinn (gibt es auch von Digitronic).


 
Welche Leimmodule genau eingesetzt werden weiß leider noch nicht.

Eine Totzeitkompensation im 1ms-Raster habe ich bereits im SPS-Programm integriert, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Das SPS-NSW hat eine Genauigkeit von 250-500us, was ausreichend sein wird.

Die Schnellerregung brauche ich noch in der Hinterhand um z.B. "schmierende" Leimmodule bei normaler Ansteuerung zu kompensieren.


----------

